# Is a very dark beak a bad sign?



## WhiteCarnation (Jul 14, 2013)

Jub has a very dark beak, which makes me nervous about his health. I've had a cockatiel before when I was younger, but he had a brighter, healthier looking beak. 

Jub's beak looks black on the tip. I'm not sure if that's only because hes a grey tiel, or if it means something is going on with him health wise.

A picture of him is attached, thanks!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

It's normal, and yes, it's because of his mutation, I think.


----------



## WhiteCarnation (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you so much, I was getting very nervous! 
Especially since i bought him at ten years old and i wasn't completely sure about his health or previous treatment.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Baby cockatiels will have pinkish beaks but as time goes by and when they get older there breaks get darker
It's totally normal


----------



## WhiteCarnation (Jul 14, 2013)

That makes so much sense as my other tiel was a baby when i had him!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Nope, totally fine. In fact, I love the black beak mutation


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

It's a rather handsome looking beak.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Baruch, it depends on the mutation. Certain mutations like Lutino and Pied have pale pink binks and feet. 

Your bird is normal though. Dark beaks mean nothing as far as health goes.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Oops:blush: forgot about those


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

It can also mean split to pied if patches of the beak are super dark.


----------



## WhiteCarnation (Jul 14, 2013)

All of this makes me realize just how many mutations and combinations of traits there are in birds


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Looking good to me! He's very pretty may I add


----------



## WhiteCarnation (Jul 14, 2013)

why thanks Catalinadee!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I love dark beaks on tiels! Jub is super-handsome.


----------



## WhiteCarnation (Jul 14, 2013)

thanks moonchild!


----------

